# What color am I?



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

This guy came from Petco. He's grey with dark points on his muzzle, ears, and butt. His eyes are not red but a dark ruby color, and his coat is satin. I'm puzzled.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

He looks like a burmese


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

He's absolutely lovely, and the biggest sweetheart, he was the only colored mouse out of the whole tank, the rest were albino.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Here's one of my girls - Opal as an example for you


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahhh perfect! She's beautiful!


----------

